# Police Officer Richard Bremer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .








 









[TD]<TABLE height=146 cellSpacing=7 cellPadding=0 width=125 background=/images/frame.jpg border=0>[TR][TD]
<TD width=60 background=/images/stripe_back.gif>







[/TD]



















[/TD][TD]Police Officer Richard Bremer 
*Frederick City Police Department
Maryland*
End of Watch: Wednesday, October 22, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 39
*Tour of Duty:* 5 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicle pursuit
*Date of Incident:* Wednesday, October 22, 2008
*Weapon Used:* Automobile
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Officer Richard Bremer was killed in an automobile accident while pursuing a suspected drunk driver who refused to stop. He was pursuing the suspect down West South Street, shortly before midnight, when dispatchers lost radio contact with him.

Responding officers located his wrecked cruiser minutes later. The suspect he was attempting to stop was located at a nearby hotel and arrested on outstanding warrants.

Officer Bremer had served with the Frederick City Police Department for 5 years. He is survived by his wife and three children.
Agency Contact Information
Frederick City Police Department
100 West Patrick Street
Frederick, MD 21701

Phone: (301) 600-2100

_*Please contact the Frederick City Police Department for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_
[/TD][/TR][/TABLE]


----------

